# Pret a Manger to offer monthly coffee subscription



## CWCissey (Sep 4, 2020)

Pret a Manger offers coffee on a monthly subscription
					

Pret a Manager will allow customers to buy up to five drinks each day for a £20 monthly subscription.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				






> Pret a Manger is to offer customers up to five coffees a day if they sign up to a monthly subscription service.
> 
> The chain is hoping that the price tag of £20 is low enough to win back some of the business lost in the pandemic.
> 
> ...



Pret coffee is shit anyway.


----------



## Stoneheart (Sep 4, 2020)

20$ for 140 coffee isnt bad


----------



## President Joe Biden (Sep 4, 2020)

Sounds like a brand a faggot would drink. 

t. not even owning a coffee plantation zoomers fucks itt


----------



## The Real SVP (Sep 4, 2020)

Stoneheart said:


> 20$ for 140 coffee isnt bad


£20 is more like $25, but it still sounds like a good deal. Assuming their coffee is decent, and you would be buying it anyway.


----------



## Sneed's Feed And Seed (Sep 4, 2020)

20 quid for a subscription box. Are we back in 2014?


----------



## W00K #17 (Sep 4, 2020)

I love that song and that whole album courtney Barnett is awesome.


----------



## Law (Sep 4, 2020)

I thought manly alpha chads like us only drank Black Rifle coffee?


----------

